# Clima "sui genris" do oeste e extremadura



## stormy (9 Mar 2010 às 23:00)

boas
gostaria de expor aqui a ideia que tenho desta area.
no geral o oeste e extremadura teem um clima amplamente diversificado, as areas altas, com altitudes que variam entre os 300-450m e os 666m teem um clima tendencialmente frio e humido, CSB segundo koppen-geiger, enquanto as areas depressionarias, nomeadamente os vales mais profundos e isolados, apresentam caracteristicas climaticas que fazem lembrar o interior centro e sul dadas as amplitudes termicas elevadas, inversões fortes e precipitação inferior aos cumes entre outras.
estas caracteristicas vão-se modificando ou suavizando ( tornando-se mais tipicas ou normais) tanto á medida que se anda, quer para leste, para a planicie ribatejana, quer para oeste em direcção ao mar.


casos particulares ( que melhor conheço):

bucelas:
bucelas encontra-se a N de lisboa e numa posição favoravel a fortissimas amplitudes termicas ( mins baixas e maxs altas em qualquer altura do ano), devido á localização, num vale a 90m, totalmente rodeada por montes de 250 a 340m, tal como rio maior, dois portos, alcobaça, etc.




Dado isto o clima é semelhante, dando-se vigorosas inversões termicas com as minimas a decerem ocasionalmente abaixo dos -5º ( dois portos, já mais perto do mar e não tão isolada já não registra estes eventos tão frequentemente).
Ás inversões seguem-se muitas vezes, salvo uma ou outra excepção, dias quentes, no outono minimas de +5º ou menos seguidas de maximas de 25º ou mais são relativamente comuns.
Fabulosas são as descidas abruptas e a estabilização da temperatura, após a meia noite, em valores que tendem para o "dew point", o que resulta, no inverno, em episodios de nevoeiro gelado/geada/sincelo fraco.
mesmo no verão são habituais as noites frias embora possam tambem ocorrer noites quentes associadas a fenomenos de fohen.
As maximas são geralmente elevadas em qualquer epoca do ano, todavia, em  alturas de fluxos frios, tende-se a formar uma area de ar frio que se desloca desde o interior afectando com particular intensidade o oeste e extremadura e levando a dias gelados em que as maximas são baixas e as minimas tambem embora não ocorra inversão se os ventos forem moderados ou fortes.
As humidades relativas sofrem violentas mudanças, a noites frescas e humidas e com nevoeiros radiativos seguem-se dias secos e quentes.
A precipitação é inferior á dos cumes envolventes e a insolação superior.

*temperaturas medias mensais e extremos em rio maior, estação representativa para as condições de bucelas ( 1951/1980) :*
*MEDIAS*       /          *EXTREMOS*
J: 4,0 / 14,4  /                     -5,0 / 22,1   
F: 4,9 / 15,1   /                   -6,2 / 24,7 
M: 6,2 / 17,2    /                 -2,5 / 27,0 
A: 7,6 / 19,2      /                 -1,0 / 29,0
M: 10,1 / 21,7     /                 3,0 / 37,0
J: 12,5 / 24,7     /                4,0 / 39,6
J: 14,6 / 27,6      /                 7,1 / 45,3 
A: 14,5 / 27,7       /               5,5 / 41,4
S: 13,1 / 26,7        /              3,0 / 39,5
O: 10,3 / 22,9         /            -3,5 / 34,4
N: 6,6 / 17,6            /           -5,5 / 25,6
D: 4,4 / 15,0             /           -5,0 / 22,5  

Segundo dados do *TELES*, a EMA de rio maior encontra-se a 2km da cidade, sendo que a cidade apresenta caracteristicas ainda mais extremadas, suponho que bucelas seja muito similar

Louriceira:
a louriceira enquadra-se no padrão de clima influenciado pela altitude ( 300m) este padrão é acentuado pela posição num vale virado a norte e com montes em toda a volta com altitudes de 330-360m.
sendo assim as inversões não são fortes, mas o clima é frio e humido, ocorrendo frequentes episodios de granizo e até agua-neve.
os invernos são chuvosos e dada a altitude as condiçoes de nevoeiro, que rebaixam a insolação media anual, são frequentes.
a uma altitude proxima ao limite da "surface layer" a louriceira é apenas influenciada por advecção de massas de ar de niveis medios, não sendo influenciada por massa de ar frio de origem radiativa, que se acumula nos vales até aos 100 a 200m de altitude.
dado isto, em situações de turbulencia atmosferica a temperatura passa a deixar de ser influenciada por padrões de superficie mas por padrões da circulação de niveis mais altos.
isto faz com que, em certos casos, se formem bancos de estratus a altitudes inferiores a 300m e que delimitam as duas massas de ar diferentes.
na louriceira costuma chover mais que nas areas envolventes e a humidade relativa media é superior tal como a velocidade media do vento.
a insolação é inferior aos vales como arruda ou bucelas.
os fenomenos mais significantes são as baixas temperaturas aquando de fluxo de NE e a chuva gelada aquando da aproximação de frentes de SW, nesses dias asa minimas baixam até proximo de 0º e as maximas podem não ultrapassar os 6º.

*Medias estimadas:*
J: 3.5/11
F: 5/12
M: 6.5/14
A: 8/16
M: 9/19
J: 10/21
J: 12/23
A: 13/24.5
S: 12/22
O: 10/18
N: 8/16
D: 5.5/13


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2010 às 00:19)

aconselho e peço a quem tiver normais climatologicas ou quem conheça tambem a realidade climatica do oeste e extremadura que os divulgue....o nosso forum assim irá crescendo saudavel


----------



## rbsmr (10 Mar 2010 às 01:02)

stormy disse:


> aconselho e peço a quem tiver normais climatologicas ou quem conheça tambem a realidade climatica do oeste e extremadura que os divulgue....o nosso forum assim irá crescendo saudavel



Eu tenho a minha estação colocada em Cabeça Gorda, Campelos, Torres Vedras. Está a operar à cerca de um ano e meio e não está a 100%. 
De qualquer modo partilho o que sei e o que sinto desde pequeno, ainda que não lá more passo lá anualmente algum tempo em especial os Verões. 
Começando por estes são tradicional e comparativamente mais frescos que o clima urbano de Lisboa e arredores. Parece existir uma delimitação das temperaturas e humidade a partir do Cabeço de Montachique (Loures) e serra da Malveira (Mafra). A título de exemplo existem dias em que Lisboa está um calor intenso (30ºC ou +) e a seguir à serra da Malveira uma neblina e frio de rachar (20º a 15º C), com variações de temperatura na razão média dos 10ºC!
O clima da região litoral, tal como na costa ocidental a norte do Cabo da Roca, caracteriza-se pela incidência da tradicional nortada nas tardes de Verão que estraga as idas a praia de qualquer um. Para além do vento traz consigo a neblina que se prolonga muitas vezes para a manhã do dia seguinte.
Cerca de 10/5 anos a esta parte tenho verificado que esta "barreira climática" do Verão subiu da Serra da Malveira para a Serra do Socorro (Torres Vedras) desconhecendo as causas de tal. Relativamente à cidade de Torres Vedras acontece o que se descreveu no post inicial: uma vez que esta está localizada no vale caracteriza-se durante o Verão por ser mais quente que as outras localidades circundantes. Durante o Inverno o frio também é mais intenso.
Relativamente ao Inverno na região do litoral oeste este caracteriza-se habitualmente por ser mais ameno em termos de temperatura que as regiões circundantes ainda que com elevados valores de humidade. As serras delimitadoras (Serra da Malveira, Serra do Socorro) influenciam a progressão da nebulosidade de Sul para Norte.
Peço desculpa por esta dissertação pouco técnica ou científica. Se me lembrar de mais algumas caracterizas farei depois menção.


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2010 às 08:47)

sim, e ainda mais, a serra de sintra /cabo raso fazem a fronteira entre o litoral ocidental norte e sul, sendo que a norte desta os verões são frescos e os invernos frescos a amenos enquanto a sul o verão é ameno e o inverno tambem é bastante ameno.
tens dados da cabeça gorda?


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mar 2010 às 12:04)

*Stormy*, é muito interessante a ideia do lançamento do tópico ou não fizesse a minha zona parte da região! 

Há já alguns meses, num tópico (que numa pesquisa rápida não encontrei) que envolvia a comparação de duas áreas distintas do Conselho de Loures e coloquei por traços gerais as características mais notadas e a respectiva diferença entre elas.

De momento estou sem tempo, mas irei colocar aqui uma ligeira abordagem aos aspectos climáticos do local onde resido; no fundo servirão de complemento aos que já muito bem apresentaste porque na base também são sentidos por aqui, obviamente existirão alguns ajustes para este local em particular, contudo muito pouco significativos.


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2010 às 13:25)

stormy disse:


> sim, e ainda mais, a serra de sintra /cabo raso fazem a fronteira entre o litoral ocidental norte e sul, sendo que a norte desta os verões são frescos e os invernos frescos a amenos enquanto a sul o verão é ameno e o inverno tambem é bastante ameno.
> tens dados da cabeça gorda?



A norte dessa fronteira os verões são amenos ( junto à costa) e a sul começam a tornar-se quentes.


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2010 às 14:03)

rbsmr disse:


> Eu tenho a minha estação colocada em Cabeça Gorda, Campelos, Torres Vedras. Está a operar à cerca de um ano e meio e não está a 100%.
> De qualquer modo partilho o que sei e o que sinto desde pequeno, ainda que não lá more passo lá anualmente algum tempo em especial os Verões.
> Começando por estes são tradicional e comparativamente mais frescos que o clima urbano de Lisboa e arredores. Parece existir uma delimitação das temperaturas e humidade a partir do Cabeço de Montachique (Loures) e serra da Malveira (Mafra). A título de exemplo existem dias em que Lisboa está um calor intenso (30ºC ou +) e a seguir à serra da Malveira uma neblina e frio de rachar (20º a 15º C), com variações de temperatura na razão média dos 10ºC!
> O clima da região litoral, tal como na costa ocidental a norte do Cabo da Roca, caracteriza-se pela incidência da tradicional nortada nas tardes de Verão que estraga as idas a praia de qualquer um. Para além do vento traz consigo a neblina que se prolonga muitas vezes para a manhã do dia seguinte.
> ...



A maior variação que senti entre a zona de Lisboa e a de Ericeira ( perto do Barril), foi de 35ºc para 20-22ºc, em pleno verão. De um sol abrasador para um céu nublado e tempo ameno, numa viagem calma de pouco mais de 1 hora. E tem havido várias vezes em que a diferença é bastante grande.
Por exemplo, as noites de orvalho são frequentes mesmo no verão, na região de Barril, enquanto em Lisboa a vegetação está seca e gretada pois não conhece qualquer humidade durante semanas a fio e o défice hídrico tem meses de duração.


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2010 às 15:17)

concordo contigo, belem


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mar 2010 às 21:44)

Aproveitando a base climática já detalhada e fazendo parte da região Oeste, o local onde vivo (área de Guerreiros), situa-se numa zona de transição onde convergem factores associados às massas de ar fresco e húmido quase sempre presentes na faixa litoral desde a vertente norte da Serra de Sintra. 
A direcção dos ventos, boa parte do ano vindos de N/NW descarregam parte da sua humidade nesta área cujo efeito Fohen frequentemente lhe serve de filtro e um dos pontos onde tal ocorre situa-se na elevação a NW à cota dos 320m ocupada por um parque eólico.
Da planície ribatejana, ao lado Este deste ponto, sobretudo no Verão, a sua influência quente e seca determina a fronteira para onde convergem estas massas de ar distintas, o resultado é a frequente variação dos valores de temperatura e humidade ao longo do dia face à maior estabilidade dos mesmos à medida que se caminha para Lisboa e Vale do Tejo.
Quanto às inversões térmicas, naquele ponto, comparado com outros próximos, não se consideram significativas. Um factor em comum a boa parte da região é de facto o vento muitas vezes intenso e tantas vezes presente.

Aproveito a imagem para melhor localização indicada no ponto a verde.


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2010 às 09:37)

bons dias
A nivel bioclimatico o litoral a norte do cabo raso ( litoral do oeste/extremadura) tem caracteristicas muito amenas com invernos tepidos e verões frescos, a precipitação é elevada...
a zona de sintra a cotas inferiores a uns 300m tem um clima subtropical quase açoreano, acima dessas cotas o clima é muito similar ao cabo carvoeiro mas mais humido ( dados da estação da pena 51/80 no IM, disponiveis), sendo por isso um clima oceanico, ja a norte de sintra o clima é CSB tipico.
a medida que avançamos para o interior, da zona oeste/extremadura passamos a ter dois dominios em consideração, os vales, mais quentes com menos chuva e HR e com variações muito extremadas de temperatura...clima comparavel ao do interior ( CSA/CSB "continentalizado"), e o dominio de monte/montanha com um clima CSB com variçoes menos extremadas que os vales, mais chuva, vento, hr e temperaturas medias inferiores.
esta diversidade climatica gera uma diversidade biologica muito interessante.
na louriceira observam-se especies de loureiros ( ha anos eram espontaneos mas a desflorestação destruiu tudo menos as galerias ripicolas), observam-se tambem carrasqueiros, cardos, heras, carvalhos, sobreiros e especies caducifolias como salgueiros, entre outros como a "orquidea dos montes", etc
as especies animais tambem sao interessantes...salamandra lusitana, cobras, raposas, coelhos, aguias, etc.
logo pode-se dizer que é um dominio muito rico em que se encontram caracteristicas mistas entre varios locais do pais.
dada a diversidade é normal que se encontrem locais com caracteristicas semi-macronesicas ( embora seja dificil a ocorrencia de especimes mais termofilos), oceanicas, mediterraneas,etc, agrupando-se estas areas "mini bio-climaticas" em nichos bastante ricos...tanto que se podem observar mudanças bem visiveis num espaço geografico pequeno.


----------



## joaao (19 Mar 2010 às 20:31)

Olá Stormy,

Desculpa mas só hoje vi a tua mensagem.

Não percebo nada de meteorologia - sou um simples curioso.

-------------------------

É verdade - os vales do Rio Trancão e do Rio Pequeno são dignos de um "case study".
Se não houver nem vento nem chuva a temperatura não pára de descer.

Naturalmente o inverso passa-se no que diz respeito a temperaturas altas.

O que é que queres dizer com dados estranhos na temperatura e precipitação?

Se te referes à precipitação deste dia pelas 18:00 - foi mesmo assim - chuveu torrencialmente durante 2 horas - a estrada até foi cortada em Bucelas.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA68&year=2010&month=3&day=5

A estação está em campo aberto a cerca de 3 metros do chão.

Xau,
Joao


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2010 às 23:19)

joaao disse:


> Olá Stormy,
> 
> Desculpa mas só hoje vi a tua mensagem.
> 
> ...



OLÁ, JOÃO
fizeste muito bem em inscreveres-te no forum porque a tua estação está num local prodigioso a nivel climatico
quando te falei acerca de dados estranhos é porque achava os teus dados demasiado extremos com maximas muito altas e minimas muito baixas.
de facto bucelas tem um clima muito extremado do qual tenho ou supunha que tinha conhecimento, mas, se de facto a tua estação está instalada conforme as normas, com Radiation Shield, bem exposta á circulação do ar, etc os teus dados são simplesmente fabulosos e muito mais interessantes do que eu imaginava...é inacreditavel teres esses extremos
a nivel de precipitação e pressão os teus dados estavam estranhos...600 e tal mm em fevereiro e pressoes muito baixas, mas acho que resolveste o problema porque desde meados de fevereiro esses parametros teem estado normais e concordantes com outras estações e com as previsões...agora...se os extremos termicos que medes são mesmo esses, coisa em que acredito, é fabuloso!
se puderes manda umas fotos da tua estação e de algum evento meteorologico que consideres fixe
stay


----------



## joaao (20 Mar 2010 às 01:07)

ola stormy,

a estacao e uma wh1080.

http://images.google.com/images?q=wh1080

esta a funcionar desde o principio do ano

foi so tirar da caixa e monta-la num poste a 3 metros do chao - num raio de cerca de 20 metros nao existe nada 

nunca mais lhe mexi - se alguma coisa aconteceu a partir de meados de fevereiro nao foi devido a intervencao humana...

xau
joao


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2010 às 01:21)

joaao disse:


> ola stormy,
> 
> a estacao e uma wh1080.
> 
> ...



estranho...desde meados de fev os dados de pressao e precipitação melhoraram...dantes pareciam desafinados...mas se dizes q n lhe mexeste..
lol

PS- agora que vi a imagem posso dizer que os dados estranhos deprecipitação em fevereiro devem ter ocorrido em dias de vento que abanaram o pluvi e fizeram-no contar mm´s que não existiam


----------



## joaao (20 Mar 2010 às 12:43)

o poste é de madeira
deve oscilar um pouco com o vento
vou tentar dar-lhe mais resistência


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2010 às 20:06)

joaao disse:


> o poste é de madeira
> deve oscilar um pouco com o vento
> vou tentar dar-lhe mais resistência


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2010 às 23:06)

Olá, joaao.

Estamos muito satisfeitos com a tua presença aqui no fórum, de um local tão privilegiado a nível climático.

É uma mais-valia termos a tua estação como referência desse local tão favorável a fenómenos de inversões térmicas.

De qualquer forma, não posso deixar de referir que esse RS que a estação traz é insuficiente. Se pretendes ter dados a longo prazo e com o máximo de fiabilidade devias construir de raiz um abrigo ou então comprar um, para protegeres o teu termo-higrómetro da radiação solar directa e difusa - essa protecção de origem é insuficiente - e também para o protegeres da chuva e do gelo que se forme sobre ele e que deturpará os valores de temperatura e humidade e colocará em causa a integridade do sensor a médio prazo.

De resto, apenas resta adverter para que o mastro onde o pluviómetro se encontra instalado não oscile, para que não registe precipitação errónea causada pelas oscilações do suporte. Tudo o resto são coisas que parecem estar bastante bem, por enquanto.

Agradecemos aqui a tua presença e apreciamos os teus registos.


----------



## joaao (22 Mar 2010 às 19:25)

Olá Daniel,

Obrigado pelas tuas sugestões.


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2010 às 21:07)

hoje, joaão, passei ai na bemposta ao vir da louriceira para lisboa.
vi a tua estação da estrada, está no vale, a uns 250m do rio, e parece-me muito bem instalada
eu e o Daniel temos estado a seguir os teus dados no WU desde janeiro, e notamos que as temperaturas maximas apresentam desvios positivos face ao que seria de esperar, tendo em conta que a tua estação é uma WH180, que tem um RS fraco, é aconselhavel colocares algo que evite a entrada de luz para o sensor....talvez devas mudar APENAS o RS para um local mais sombio mas IGUALMENTE EXPOSTO ou colocar pratos de plastico extra, mas plastico grosso
de resto parece-me que esta tudo optimo, a parte do mastro que era melhor fixa-lo melhor não vá o vento abana-lo e estragar dados de precipitação e vento, e do termo-higro que devias proteger mais da radiação melhorando o RS ou colocando-o á sombra mantendo-o num local ventilado


----------



## stormy (23 Mar 2010 às 13:01)

mas, joaao, tenta proteger mas não isoles o sensor, é como digo, tens de proteger da radiação mas não tapes o sensor...mantem as aberturas do RS original e mantem a circulação do ar


----------



## joaao (27 Mar 2010 às 21:15)

ok
obrigado pelas sugestões


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2011 às 23:58)

stormy disse:


> bons dias
> A nivel bioclimatico o litoral a norte do cabo raso ( litoral do oeste/extremadura) tem caracteristicas muito amenas com invernos tepidos e verões frescos, a precipitação é elevada...
> a zona de sintra a cotas inferiores a uns 300m tem um clima subtropical quase açoreano, acima dessas cotas o clima é muito similar ao cabo carvoeiro mas mais humido ( dados da estação da pena 51/80 no IM, disponiveis), sendo por isso um clima oceanico, ja a norte de sintra o clima é CSB tipico.
> a medida que avançamos para o interior, da zona oeste/extremadura passamos a ter dois dominios em consideração, os vales, mais quentes com menos chuva e HR e com variações muito extremadas de temperatura...clima comparavel ao do interior ( CSA/CSB "continentalizado"), e o dominio de monte/montanha com um clima CSB com variçoes menos extremadas que os vales, mais chuva, vento, hr e temperaturas medias inferiores.
> ...



Caro Stormy

Existe até inclusive uma floresta húmida de lauráceas ( perto do Castelo dos Mouros, Sintra), com muita influência macaronésica ( penso que devido à altitude e à exposição que tem em relação a certos ventos, insolações, etc...).
Algumas espécies, só não sei, se foram introduzidas ou não, mas outras pelo menos, sei que não.
De qualquer forma, as que poderiam ser introduzidas, são nativas em certas partes do país ( ainda que só em ilhas!).
Eventualmente, durante um período de Wurm ( numa fase mais quente, como dentro do período Terciário) teríamos ali uma formação florestal algo semelhante ( eventualmente até com algumas espécies idênticas), em relação ao que podemos encontrar lá hoje.


----------

